# Retired K9 needs new home or foster home ASAP!!!



## alexavomaltostland

Hello. Trying to find a new or foster home for a retired K9. He is around 10/11 years old, in-tact, 100 lbs, good with other dogs and kids. Due to his training and nature, he'd do best in an experienced home with/without older children. Caution should be used with another male. He does chase cats, typica GSD.

He is currently homeless and living in and out of a kennel. 

In the photo, he's on the left side.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Aww, I hope he finds someone! He deserves a good home after his service on the streets. He's a beautiful boy too!


----------



## Jax08

Where is he located?


----------



## alexavomaltostland

Newburyport, MA area.


----------



## Jax08

Have you tried contacting the New England German Shepherd rescues? Where is he currently? Safe in a temporary foster home?


----------



## alexavomaltostland

He's been juggled around from home to home and kennel to truck. He's depressed. The GSRNE wouldn't be able to place him because he's in-tact and a trained K9. They can not put themselves in a liability situation. He's too old to return to work.

Save-A-Vet thinks they can help, but it'll take a couple of weeks. It would be great to find a temporary home for him.


----------



## LizCA

Hey two questions, Are you still looking for a home for him and is he good around cats? (Minus the chasing)


----------



## vjt555

Any update on this poor guy?


----------



## KatsMuse

May I ask...why isn't his handler or the Department placing him in a home?
We would never have let one of our retired K9's be abandoned or fostered out. (Just wondering)

 Kat


----------



## wolfy dog

So this dog has given his all, has been willing to sacrifice his life and this is the reward for a job well done? Only wasting his life away while he deserves a soft bed for his probably arthritic bones. What a shame!!!


----------



## Bubbles

aww that's not fair. why can't he stay with his family. :


----------



## pets4life

so sad he worked so hard for this??


----------



## sashadog

KatsMuse said:


> May I ask...why isn't his handler or the Department placing him in a home?
> We would never have let one of our retired K9's be abandoned or fostered out. (Just wondering)
> 
> Kat


This was exactly what I was wondering... Poor guy...


----------



## onyx'girl

This thread is 6 weeks old, wonder if the OP will update? Hope Save-a-vet stepped up to help Senior K9!


----------



## KatsMuse

sashadog said:


> This was exactly what I was wondering... Poor guy...


I wish the OP would update...I'd take him for his last few years.


----------



## vjt555

I hope a home was found for him.


----------

